# Sunday Morning Whatsit?



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## MacHoot (Feb 5, 2012)

Brown Sugar?


----------



## nmoody (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like wood embedded in clay/dirt.


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 5, 2012)

Petrified wood?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 5, 2012)

A large nest made by flying insects on the end of a decaying log?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 5, 2012)

Also what's up with the strip of 20-30 mirrored pixels on the top and left edge?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

xj0hnx said:


> Petrified wood?



Ding!  Ding!  Ding!






PS; Notice the TPF Across America lens........


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Also what's up with the strip of 20-30 mirrored pixels on the top and left edge?



Part of the focus stack I didn't crop out.


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2012)

*moving to macro gallery*


----------

